# How to cash a cheque in Dubai



## polly600

I have a local cheque that I want to cash. I don't have my visa back from immigration which means that I cannot open a bank account and it also means that I don't have my passport. Would it be possible to cash the cheque? I do have a foreign drivers license with me. Should I try a branch of the bank from which it was issued?

Thanks


----------



## wandabug

You do not need an account to cash a cheque but you do need your passport.


----------



## wandabug

Although it might be worth a try with your UK driving licence, take it to the issuing bank.


----------



## fcjb1970

I would go into the bank it is drawn on and see if you can convince them to cash it using the ID you have. They are going to tell you that you need a passport, but maybe if you explain your situation you will get lucky, doubtful, but worth a shot, imo.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Once your passport is actually submitted, usually is back in a weeks time or less. If your pro just has it and it sitting in his to do box... then go ask for it for a day. He wont want to be honest and say has done nothing with, so might have to pester a great deal to find the info where it is actually at. Do you have copies of your passport? Might take that.


----------



## Prodigy

Hi, check (geddit?) to see if the cheque says 'account payee' anywhere or there are two crossed vertical lines...if either is the case, it can only be deposited to your bank account, otherwise foreign drivers license 'should' be ok.


----------



## ibkiss

Prodigy said:


> Hi, check (geddit?) to see if the cheque says 'account payee' anywhere or there are two crossed vertical lines...if either is the case, it can only be deposited to your bank account, otherwise foreign drivers license 'should' be ok.


It should be horizontal ,not vertical lines !!!


----------



## Pink Fairie

ibkiss said:


> It should be horizontal ,not vertical lines !!!


Are you sure? Payee crossed should be vertical crossing through the cheque, horizontal lines may look like you have made a mistake and crossing it out wouldn't it?


----------



## ibkiss

Pink Fairie said:


> Are you sure? Payee crossed should be vertical crossing through the cheque, horizontal lines may look like you have made a mistake and crossing it out wouldn't it?


I'm 100% sure as I've written myself .It is also in the form of 14:40 (when you look at the hands of a clock) .It is written on the upper left-hand side of the cheque so it won't look like a mistake has been crossed out ! eace:


----------



## Prodigy

ibkiss said:


> It should be horizontal ,not vertical lines !!!


I'd say you're getting 'vertical' and 'horizontal' mixed up...


----------



## Prodigy

ibkiss said:


> I'm 100% sure as I've written myself .It is also in the form of 14:40 (when you look at the hands of a clock) .It is written on the upper left-hand side of the cheque so it won't look like a mistake has been crossed out ! eace:


2.40PM is more vertical than horizontal! 
A better example is 12.30PM, any cheque that is printed 'account payee' has two vertical lines around it


----------

